# Playing Around With Melt & Pour Salt Bars



## Troy (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi Everyone!!!!


Happy 4th of July!!!  I am super excited to share my newest recipe. I have been slaving away at trying to make a Salt Bar Recipe for Melt and Pour.  So I have tried different amounts and types of salts and I think I found the perfect blend for me. I tested it on myself and love it. I ride a bike everyday and do weekend rides so I come home and my muscles are sore. I shower  instead of baths and wanted something like a bath salt soak. 

This worked for me and I am very happy where it's a standard house bar for me now and I just mailed my girlfriend 6 bars by request! (I took one up to a cabin for a women's retreat and she loved it!)

Here's the Recipe!



2 pounds of Stephenson's Melt and Pour soap Base (supplier you normally use)
1 cup Pure Himalayan Salt, Fine, by Dynamic Chef ($6.99 per pound) http://amzn.to/2oNCKro
25 drops essential pink grapefruit oil (https://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/products/essential-oils/grapefruit-pink-essential-oil.html)
2 drops pink bath bomb colorant (brambleberry)
.5 tablespoon baking soda (so your soap doesn't sweat from the salt)


Cut up your soap base as normal and melt it down.
When melted add your essential oil. 
Add 2 drops bath bomb colorant (it goes a long way, if you use to much the color will bleed from the soap because of the salt)
Prep your mold, Spray with alcohol and have ready. You have to mix and pour fast which is why I really like this brand of Himalayan Salt because it is so fine. 
Pour in Pink Salt and stir very fast and steady then pour into molds. Spray tops and set as normal!!!! 





What cha think?????


----------



## lsg (Jul 5, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 5, 2018)

I like them, how is the lather?


----------



## LilyJo (Jul 5, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> I like them, how is the lather?


That was going to be my question!


----------



## Troy (Jul 20, 2018)

The lather is pretty good, it's not a bubble bath on your hand but it suds up pretty well. It's my normal bar now. I love using it after a long bike ride! I had a photo of the lather but not sure where it went.  I made a good recipe with ginger and  licorice root for a face bar. I will post next month when I tune the recipe better. It's suppose to be really good for weathered (sun) skin.  Since I get a lot of wind and sun on my commutes I'm trying to find home options to keep my skin nice.  

Oh hey guys and gals. Guess what? The company that sells the salt I buy contacted me since they saw my shared post on Facebook! I have a 25% off coupon code to share with everyone.    4VJZSRDP


----------



## chigirl (Dec 19, 2021)

Troy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July!!!  I am super excited to share my newest recipe. I have been slaving away at trying to make a Salt Bar Recipe for Melt and Pour.  So I have tried different amounts and types of salts and I think I found the perfect blend for me. I tested it on myself and love it. I ride a bike everyday and do weekend rides so I come home and my muscles are sore. I shower  instead of baths and wanted something like a bath salt soak.
> ...


I know I am commenting on an old thread but thank you for this because I couldn’t figure out why my salt bars are always sweating. I really have worked on them but hadn’t tried the baking soda!


----------

